# Puritan Reformed Journal 1:2 (June 2009) is Coming



## dannyhyde (Jun 2, 2009)

For details on subscribing click here.

*BIBLICAL STUDIES*
Bright Shadows: Preaching Christ from the Old Testament (2)—_David Murray_

Heart-Reading: Recovering a Spiritual Approach to the Bible—_Gerald Bilkes_

Significance of Suffering in the Study of First Peter—_Brian Najapfour_

Love of the Brethren in 1 John and Church History—_Michael A.G. Haykin_

*SYSTEMATIC AND HISTORICAL THEOLOGY*
Cur Deus Homo? A Closer Look at the Atonement Theories of Peter Abelard and Bernard of Clairvaux—_Jonathon Beeke_

Calvin on the Promises of God—_Pieter DeVries_

Omnipotent Sweetness? Puritanism versus Socinianism—_Joel M. Heflin_

“To Walk According to the Gospel”: The Origin and History of The Marrow of Modern Divinity—_William Van Doodewaard_

The Reformed Dogmatics of G.H. Kersten Compared with His Older Contemporaries, Abraham Kuyper and Herman Bavinck—_Pieter Rouwendal_

*EXPERIENTIAL THEOLOGY*
Calvin as an Experiential Preacher—_Joel R. Beeke_

Blessedness in the Piety of William Perkins: Objective Reality or Subjective Experience?—_Stephen Yuille_

The Biblical-Experimental Foundations of Jonathan Edwards’s Theology of Religious Experience, 1720–1723—_Karin Spiecker Stetina_

*PASTORAL THEOLOGY AND MISSIONS*
According to the Custom of the Ancient Church? Examining the Roots of John Calvin’s Liturgy—_Daniel R. Hyde_

John Calvin and Missions—_Derek Thomas_

Five Reasons why the Sabbath is Designed for Worship—_Ryan M. McGraw_

*CONTEMPORARY AND CULTURAL ISSUES*
Can We Hope for a Neocalvinist-Neopuritan Dialogue?—_Ray Pennings_

Because Men Love Darkness: Culture’s Dangerous Infatuation with Halloween—_David J. Bissett_

Interview with Joel Beeke about Reformed Churches and Seminaries

*REVIEW ARTICLES*
Theology of the Old Testament—_Pieter DeVries_

Continuity or Discontinuity in Evangelical History—_Sharon James_

Jay E. Adams, Keeping the Sabbath Today?—_Ryan M. McGraw_

The Cambridge Companion to Puritanism—_Randall J. Pederson_

*BOOK REVIEWS*
R. Albert Mohler, Jr., He is Not Silent: Preaching in a Postmodern World—_Allen R. Mickle, Jr._

Wendy Horger Alsup, Practical Theology for Women: How Knowing God Makes a Difference in our Daily Lives—_Tracy Mickle_

Josh Moody, The God-Centered Life: Insights from Jonathan Edwards for Today—_Allen R. Mickle, Jr._

M. X. Lesser, Reading Jonathan Edwards: An Annotated Bibliography in Three Parts, 1729–2005—_Randall J. Pederson_

George Marsden, A Short Life of Jonathan Edwards—_Randall J. Pederson_


----------



## dannyhyde (Jul 14, 2009)

*Now Available for Purchase*

http://moodle.puritanseminary.org/course/category.php?id=14


----------

